# Text to Speech on K Fire 7"



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

(1) do you have option of man or women's voice

(2) do you have option of multiple speeds for faster readers

(3) does it turn the pages so you read hands free


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

1 No.
2 Yes.
3 Yes.

Do you need help finding/navigating it? If so, I'd be happy to jump on my laptop so that I can type it out faster for you.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SOHKat7 (Jul 11, 2011)

The was one of the first things I messed around with when I got the Fire last week ($50 off! $190 for the 32gb) anyhow. I love that the reader sounds REAL not like a robot. I might be more likely to listen to my books then read them myself! 

Glad I stumbled upon this though because I was curious if you could change the voice to a man's as well. 

To get it started, tap on the top of the book, tap, settings, and turn on the text to speech. Then click anywhere on the book, and at the bottom the location bar pops up with a play button. Click that and you are good to go


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

MrKnucklehead said:


> (1) do you have option of man or women's voice
> 
> (2) do you have option of multiple speeds for faster readers
> 
> (3) does it turn the pages so you read hands free


forgot to include 1 more question:

(4) does it have the option of how many minutes left in chapter/book that's included in Kindle Paperwhite


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MrKnucklehead said:


> forgot to include 1 more question:
> 
> (4) does it have the option of how many minutes left in chapter/book that's included in Kindle Paperwhite


Yes.


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I finally caved and bought the K Fire 7" HD...

Best Buy had the HD marked down to $169...

so far do good after  1 hour...

is there a Kindle Fire manual embedded on the device
I see the welcome letter from Jeff Bezos but do far I can't find the manual...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, there's not a manual as such.  You can swipe down from the top menu, go to More > Settings: Help & Feedback > User Guide.

(This is on the Fire HD8.9, your should be similar.)

Unfortunately, you have to be online.

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats on your new Kindle. Glad to hear you're enjoying it. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Unfortunately, there's not a manual as such. You can swipe down from the top menu, go to More > Settings: Help & Feedback > User Guide.
> 
> (This is on the Fire HD8.9, your should be similar.)
> 
> ...


thanks Betsy, one last question...

is there any way to make font larger for page number/time left in chapter at lower left-hand corner of screen


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MrKnucklehead said:


> thanks Betsy, one last question...
> 
> is there any way to make font larger for page number/time left in chapter at lower left-hand corner of screen


I believe that's a 'no', sorry.


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

How do you change screen rotation on K Fire 7" HD

The only screen setting I have is landscape with headphone jack on lower left side...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Then you've locked it. . . . pull down the menu and see if there's a symbol all the way to the left that looks like a circle with a padlock in it.  Tap that and the padlock should go away and then the orientation will change based on how you hold it.  You can always lock it again in another orientation if you wish.


----------

